#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Petroleum Material Balance Calculations

## jayera

Send Books On calculations and spreadsheets or software's used in  Global Material Balance of Crude oils.

See More: Petroleum Material Balance Calculations

----------


## moham_eissa

very thanx

----------


## rash21stcen

thanks

----------


## yogesh25

thanks for starting this thread

----------


## MINHAS MARWAT

it is v gooood

----------


## MINHAS MARWAT

salam dear 
                 your books are not downloading.
                 what is the problem.

----------


## niconeuquen

Hello! Please you prune to load it again? , it does not appear the link of unloading thank you very much in advance!

----------


## ardansiva

Hello,for downloading the book no link is available.Can u please give me some tips for downloadin it.

----------


## 06pg22

hey man! where's the link?

----------


## talbengineer

thank you . we needed incease from book

----------


## viswanathankasi2

upload calculations man. i am waiting for that.

----------


## ehsan ali

no link is being displayed.....

----------


## jorgeimbacuan

I am expecting for your replies....

See More: Petroleum Material Balance Calculations

----------


## viswanathankasi2

where is the link?? pl. upload

----------


## 06pg22

[unavailable]

----------


## mehsona

hi, where is the link

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank u

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

thank u

----------

